# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Aquatic Moss Club >  Mosses from Malaysia

## Green Baron

I chanced upon these beautiful mosses during a recent trip to Malaysia :

A - this species has small triangular fronds that stand up.


B - this species has very nice and distinct triangular fronds. Looks like a cross between Taiwan and Christmas Moss ;-)


B - Closeup of the same moss

----------


## izzat

Hi Gan...

Did you managed to get hold of some of the moss?
if so, got any to spare me?

 :Laughing:  

Izzat

----------


## timebomb

Lovely pics, Gan.

It would be great if we can grow them in our tanks but unfortunately, they look like terrestrial mosses. I'm sure, however, you are trying to grow them in your tanks now, right? :wink:

Loh K L

----------


## Green Baron

Yes, they are in my tank now  :Very Happy:  If they survive, I will get more and share with you guys

----------


## BeyondGomer

> Lovely pics, Gan.
> 
> It would be great if we can grow them in our tanks but unfortunately, they look like terrestrial mosses. I'm sure, however, you are trying to grow them in your tanks now, right? :wink:
> 
> Loh K L


.



just think of all the aquarium plants we have. Of those, how many do you think have actually been found NATURALLY growing submersed?  :Wink:  I Think there are a number that have been "discovered" to have an emersed form by tossing it in the tank and seeing if it grows  :Very Happy:

----------


## FC

Gan,

Very well taken photos. I am not good in photography, how did you make the subject stand clear and leave the background blur?

----------


## Green Baron

> Gan,
> Very well taken photos. I am not good in photography, how did you make the subject stand clear and leave the background blur?


Use a large apperture (small f stop number) and you will get such effect.
I actually wanted more depth of field (DOF) but was forced to use a large apperture because the place was very dim and the built-in flash does not work in macro mode :-( .

This in one of the loveliest moss I have seen. I think it is nicer than Taiwan and Weeping Moss. Let's hope it will adapt to growing submerse and retain the same leaf shape.

----------


## Green Baron

Prof Tan has ID this Christmas tree like moss

as _Pinnatella sp._. This moss is not growing well under water :-( Mostly likely it is a terrestrial moss. :-(

He has also ID this moss

as _Thuidium sp_. This one is growing underwater though very slowly and not producing as many leaves as when grown emersed.

----------


## RonWill

Hi Gan, if the 2 mentioned species are true terrestrial moss, I'd like to give it a shot at growing them at the waterline of a driftwood.




The java moss I'm attempting is growing real slow and frankly, I doubt it'll be as nice as those in the pictures you've taken.

If I may trade some killies for fronds of these mosses, I'll be delighted.

----------


## FC

Gan, 

The "moss" makes me drool... real nice fronds and they branch out real nice.

----------


## Green Baron

Ronnie,
I am also growing Java Moss at the waterline. They are growing quite fast but not as fast as Erect Moss. Hopefully they will produce capsules soon.

I may still have a few strands of the 'Christmas Tree' moss in my emersed setup. Let me check tonight and get back to you.

----------


## Green Baron

After about a month under water, the _Pinnatella_ in my tank have all melted while _Thuiduim_ is surviving but is not producing as many fronds as when I found them.

My conclusion is _Pinnatella sp_ is most likely terrestrial  :Crying:  while _Thuidium sp_ is semi-aquatic.

----------


## aryanggie

what lovely moss! :P

----------


## Shae

The three pictures at th top of the page look more like young ferns, We have them growing everywhere in NZ, they are very pretty.

Shae

----------


## jerryC

Hi Gan,

My _Thuiduim_ is growing now but it seems to have lost the shape from the emerse form. They grown strigy upwards.

How about yours?

----------


## timebomb

> The three pictures at th top of the page look more like young ferns, We have them growing everywhere in NZ, they are very pretty.


Shae, seems like New Zealand has many mosses. A couple of months ago, I was quite intrigued by the mosses shown in this website. Some of them look very much like the mosses we have in our tanks. Do you live anywhere near the Kaimai Bush? I was in New Zealand, South Island a couple of years ago and I must say your country is really beautiful. I would love to retire there if there were more fish shops. Come to think of it, I didn't see a single fish shop when I was there.

Loh K L

----------


## Green Baron

> Hi Gan,
> 
> My _Thuiduim_ is growing now but it seems to have lost the shape from the emerse form. They grown strigy upwards.
> 
> How about yours?


Mine was the same as yours. I concluded that Thuidium is not an aquatic moss. I have discarded all of them.

----------


## jerryC

Gan,

I was thinking of trashing them too. Will just wait for awhile util I'm fedup with the scape, then trash them.

----------


## aphy

They look like really nice moss/ferns. It's a pity they don't do well underwater. Guess some are just not meant to be.

----------


## Green Baron

Some of the terrestrial mosses are very lovely. I am very tempted to setup a terrarium to keep such mosses  :Very Happy:

----------

